# Switching back to LIVE TV and vice versa in menu



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

In the menu, when the current channel is on the small preview window on the right corner, switching back to live tv and vice versa is not as seamless as it should be. However, when going back and forth on the guide, it is seamless which makes me wonder if this is a bug. Does the older models exhibit this behavior?

Edit: actually if you go to the guide and press the back key instead of live tv, it won't be seamless. Hmmm...


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, The little hiccup occurs in Premiers and Roamios.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

That sucks.  wasn't like this on the Motorola DVRs.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Every product, no matter how slick has little glitches/quirks. You can turn off the preview window if it bothers you, or use the app to manage your tivo/fire up recordings, or just completely stay out of the guide and live tv and record everything you want to see via search/wishlists/season passes. Just a few choices off the top of my head 

For random example, my Ipad 4 which is supposed to be one of the "slickest" things out there, and which, to me, cost a pretty penny, absolutely sucks since IOS 7 came out. If I fast switch between games, there is like a 40-50% chance it will crash IOS... theres plenty of people complaining about it, but no fix has come out. (or it just logs me out of gamecenter, or the icloud over and over)


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Bytez said:


> In the menu, when the current channel is on the small preview window on the right corner, switching back to live tv and vice versa is not as seamless as it should be. However, when going back and forth on the guide, it is seamless which makes me wonder if this is a bug. Does the older models exhibit this behavior?
> 
> Edit: actually if you go to the guide and press the back key instead of live tv, it won't be seamless. Hmmm...


Are you pressing Live TV or Zoom?

Using Zoom I don't recall any issues when I switch back to Live TV. Sometimes there's a half-second glitch -- sometimes not. Maybe that's what you're seeing?


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

I get that half second or so of drop out and it plays fine. Annoying but not deal breaking.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> Are you pressing Live TV or Zoom?
> 
> Using Zoom I don't recall any issues when I switch back to Live TV. Sometimes there's a half-second glitch -- sometimes not. Maybe that's what you're seeing?


Tried both and same behavior at all times.


----------



## Bob_Alder (Jun 29, 2007)

I often wish to bounce between a recorded program and live TV (Says something about my attention span, huh?). If watching a recording, it's obvious and easy -- just hit the "Live TV" button. But to then switch back to the recorded program you were watching isn't so obvious. But, if you hit the left navigation button (left of "Select" button) it will easily allow you to resume watching that program. OK, it's a two button deal, but quite nice for bouncing back and forth.

The same thing sort of works when watching something for another video provider, e.g. an Amazon movie. Getting back to Live TV is easy (the button), but getting back to resume what you were watching on, say Amazon, is a bit more complicated. Yes, the left navigation button works, but it only take you to the Amazon page where you then have to find the movie you were watching, select it and then "Resume." 

Something quicker would be cool. Anyone know of something?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I think the fastest way to live TV from anywhere is to hit the TiVo button then live TV. I've never found a faster way. While leaving the guide via the guide button is quicker than hitting the zoom or live button from TiVo Central, it's not that slow. It could be worse. So could changing channels on any digital television.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bob_Alder said:


> I often wish to bounce between a recorded program and live TV (Says something about my attention span, huh?). If watching a recording, it's obvious and easy -- just hit the "Live TV" button. But to then switch back to the recorded program you were watching isn't so obvious. But, if you hit the left navigation button (left of "Select" button) it will easily allow you to resume watching that program. OK, it's a two button deal, but quite nice for bouncing back and forth.


well i never knew i could go back to the last recording that way. neat and thank you. now if tivo would just put a LAST NINE screen like comcast X1 does that would be good. they need to work on the actual dvr for a change. again, thanks for this post!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I will never understand why so many people surf the tuners with a Tivo. Sports or not, unless its a party situation, there is no need. Record everything.

To each their own, so do what you want. I just don't understand why you do it.


----------



## Bob_Alder (Jun 29, 2007)

Because sometimes I actually prefer watching somethings that is live, Maybe a ball game or something else cool but with a short shelf-life. Who wants to not know the outcome of a Bronco game or whatever and get it spoiled for them before they get a chance to watch it? Further it may be something I have absolutely no interest in actually recording and watching later.

But as a big-time spoiled TIVOer, the commercials on live broadcast make me crazy. So I just queue up something interesting already record and then flip back and forth.

Make sense? Works for me. You know, "Watch what you want, when you want to watch it."


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bob_Alder said:


> Because sometimes I actually prefer watching somethings that is live, Maybe a ball game or something else cool but with a short shelf-life. Who wants to not know the outcome of a Bronco game or whatever and get it spoiled for them before they get a chance to watch it? Further it may be something I have absolutely no interest in actually recording and watching later.
> 
> But as a big-time spoiled TIVOer, the commercials on live broadcast make me crazy. So I just queue up something interesting already record and then flip back and forth.
> 
> Make sense? Works for me. You know, "Watch what you want, when you want to watch it."


Although I don't agree with the way you watch TV, I will defend with my life your right to do so!


----------

